# China Cities Travel!Ningbo-Chengdu-Chongqing-Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou-Hangzhou^_^



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

是我 是我 哈哈哈哈
NOW I AM IN CHONGQING ~~~~


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WoW... Well Done!!!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Continue please!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHEN DONGGUAN GUANGZHOU HANGZHOU WOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CHONGQING


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

GOODBYE CHONGQING !JIANGBEI AIRPORT(CHONGQING)


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

GOODBYE CHONGQING !next station is SHENZHEN!!


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

nice cops, I love their job!


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

lots of pictures. thank you :cheers:


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I am waiting for "SHENZHEN DONGGUAN GUANGZHOU HANGZHOU"...


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to SHENZHEN NOW~~


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

hzkiller you are superman, continue with your good work!


----------



## summer (May 8, 2005)

Good job, I love all the pictures very much! thank you


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

thank you so much,

i can really feel the urban energy from these pics


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The pics are really great. Can`t wait for the rest.


----------



## deadmaker7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Cops on rollerblades ftw! :carrot: 
Nice pics man. China is a beautiful place I hope to visit there someday!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHOU BAO'AN airport and go to DONGGUAN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

HOUJIE ONLY A TOWN IN DONGGUAN!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

any nice food pics taken


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

HOUJIE ONLY A TOWN IN DONGGUAN!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

go to SHENZHEN !NOW ON THE ROAD!<THIS IS GUANG-SHEN(GUANGZHOU-SHENZHEN)HIGHWAY!>


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Approaches Shenzhen


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHEN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHEN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHEN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

SHENZHEN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

more SHENZHEN and go to GUANGZHOU


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

enter GUANGZHOU


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

NOW IN GUANGZHOU]


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

TO BAIYUN AIRPORT (GUANGZHOU)!


----------



## coole (Sep 30, 2005)

more???


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

NEXT STATION is HANGZHOU (MOST BEAUTIFUL) WAIT..................


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

hzkiller, thank you for the hard work!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

GOODBYE GUANGZHOU AND ARRIVAL HANGZHOU


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

beautiful cities


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

good job....


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

best thread about travel....


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

:banana: COOL. very nice pics.


----------

